

So I wrote this HTML5/Javascript Boss DR-110 drum machine emulator... - leviathant
http://www.bitrotten.com/dr110/

======
leviathant
Note: Due to the nature of the HTML5 audio tag, this only really works in
Firefox. It mostly works in Chrome, except for the part where the timing
(crucial in a beatbox) completely falls apart, but as far as I can tell at the
moment, there's nothing I can do about that.

If you hover over the buttons, there should be tooltips about how you can
control it via your keyboard, which makes entering beats much less of a chore
than if you were solely using your mouse.

I built this because I disagree with all the posts I see saying that say that
you can basically do everything in Javascript and HTML5 that you would want to
do in Flash. This would actually be very simple to port over to Flash, where
it would have much more solid timing, and would be cross-browser compatible.

I hope that having this code out there, folks can make it better, port it to
other browsers, maybe even iOS devices. Anyway, bottom line is, I wanted to
share, and was hoping for feedback. Thanks!

